# What is 12/0?



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

I keep seeing what appears to be some kind of references to some kind of tacle as '12/0,' or '4\0.' 

What does all that mean?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

It is the sizing of various Penn Senator reels without having to go thru the actual model numbers. The system was based originally, as I understand it, on hook sizes. 4/0 is a Penn 113. 6/0 is a Penn 114. 3/0 is a Penn 112. After that, I forget the model numbers of the Penn gear.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Ernest said:


> It is the sizing of various Penn Senator reels without having to go thru the actual model numbers. The system was based originally, as I understand it, on hook sizes. 4/0 is a Penn 113. 6/0 is a Penn 114. 3/0 is a Penn 112. After that, I forget the model numbers of the Penn gear.


Earnest, the "o" system of sizing reels is much older than Penn. There were also some sizes that Penn never made. Zane Grey had a custom maker in Chicago build him a 20/0 reel back in the 1920s. Big Lou just bought a Everol(sp) 18/0 reel that is only one of 5 in the US.
The Penn senators didn't have model numbers when they first came out and went from the 1/0 to the 16/0. There were to my knowledge, no 5/0, 7/0, 8/0, 11.0, 13/0, or 15/0 Penn Senators made. Penn has discontinued the 1/0, 2/0, 10/0, and 16/0 Senators. 
You can still find these discontinued Senators on Ebay fairly regularly, although the 1/0 & 2/0 are getting rare.
Here is the way the Penn Senator model numbers broke down. 110=1/0, 111=2/0, 112=3/0, 113=4/0, 114=6/0, 115=9/0, 116A=10/0, 116=12/0, 117=14/0, 118=16/0. 
None of the other current manufactures use this old system and Penn only uses it on the Senators.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

Is it such that the bigger the number, the bigger the reel? Also, I have a couple of Penn 309's - I get the impression that they are not part of the "0" designation system. Is a 309 considered to be any good for sharks?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Vinny said:


> Is it such that the bigger the number, the bigger the reel? Also, I have a couple of Penn 309's - I get the impression that they are not part of the "0" designation system. Is a 309 considered to be any good for sharks?


Yep, the bigger the number in front of the "0", the bigger the reel. 
Your 309 Penn's have about the same line capacity as a 3/0 Senator or Jigmaster(+/-400 yd of 30# mono) and all three reels have about the same drag capability. So all there reels are suitable for about the same size fish. Another Penn reel in this same class, is the GS555 which is very popular for cast baits. 
BTW:There is no such word as "casted".
The only real fault I find with the 309 is, the levelwind gives much more trouble than I think it should and it cuts the casting distance of the 309 a bunch. 309s also have a pretty slow retrieve, compared to other reels, but IMO that is more of a inconvenience than a fault. 
I've saw a lot of nice sharks caught on 309 Penns over the years.
Bottom line, If you already got a 309, take the levelwind out and use it until you decide/have the money to upgrade.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey Gundoc,

Is the level wind difficult to remove? Also, what would be some good reasonably priced reels to upgrade to for shark fishing from a boat?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I though either accurate or duel still used the o system. I see it in the catalogs still.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Argo, now that I think about it, I guess Accurate or Duel may still use the "0" system. I just remembered that Everol still uses that system for their reels. Poor old farts like me can't afford them expensive toys, so I haven't kept up with them like I maybe should have.


Vinny, the levelwind on a 309 can be removed three different ways.
First method is by unscrewing the levelwind bearing on the right sideplate. Once the bearing is removed, slide the worm out the right side of the reel until the left end clears the left sideplate, then lower the left end of the worm so it will clear the cover and slide the left end forward and to the left until the worm and line guide clears the reel. The cover that is over the worm can be left and the bearing screwed back in to plug the hole in the right side plate.
Second method is to remove the pawl screw from the bottom of the ling guide then remove the pawl if it didn't come out with the screw, after that the worm will slide out through the hole in the right sideplate where you took out the levelwind bearing. 
Third method is to remove a sideplate from the reel by taking out all the screws around the edge of one of the sideplates, I don't really recommend this method unless the reel is due a major cleaning, or if you are just a glutton for punishment.LOL


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Vinny;
As I remember it...I read some time ago while reading about salt water 
fishing when I couldn't do it.....The O system goes back to Cuttyhunk
[Linen] line time; As I remember it each "O" ment the reel could hold 
100 yards of 12 thread (36 lb test) Cuttyhunk line. 1/0 would hold 100yds
on up to 20/0.... After the end of WW II when the newer "wonder lines"
Nylon, Dacron, and Nylon Monofiliment became popular, the "O" Probally
should have went the way of the Dodo, but it was the convient way to give
the relative sizes of larger trolling type reels. 
I hope I remembered enough to help you out....
Jackie


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

I have heard of a Penn 68 being referred to as a 5/0 but I don't know if that is accurate or maybe just a way of telling the size of the reel so it could be understood


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

I have been bidding on the Penn 9/0 & 12/0's recently but also purchased a Mitchell Riptide 2/0 and bid on the Mitchell 6/0's on E-bay. I haven't got to test them out yet but hope to soon .


----------

